# Why did you call your snake that?



## Amynickid (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I have heard some funny and interesting stories on how peoples snakes got there names? I am posting this to ask for people to share their naming stories and names for entertainment. Cheers  I have two stories one of my own and one of a old friends, my old friends first, had a Bredli named Squirt. As when he went to view the python Squirt decided to poo and wee on him. My story is about my Jungle named Anarchy, was originally my exs idea to call him Anarchy. But the name stuck after break up because I am a huge punk/ hardcore and metal fan. Anywa'ys my python anarchy got his name due to the fact he was a snappy little bugger when he was younger, a lot better now but still bites on occasion and it was as if he was rebelling against his authority, so Anarchy it was.


----------



## Ris80 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a spotted who is 3 months old. Got her at the SOFAR expo a couple of weeks back. I asked the kids what we should call her and my three year old said Sandy. My six year old tried to change it to Heidi (as she's always hiding) but it seems as though Sandy has stuck.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 30, 2014)

Whisper my Coastal(AWOL)because I could always hear a slight hiss from her when I handled her(very faint, like a whisper)Pandora the Palmerston Jungle, Pandora because When I opened her box all hell broke loose lol(slightly dramatized  ) Zuri because He is beautiful(Zuri means Beautiful in African) Taakaah is African for Wildfire and my Hypo Bredli looks like she is bathed in fire. Gremlin is my Coastal and he is a little Devil(meant as in very curious and always poking his nose into everything) Jewel(RIP)was my Coastal and the Jewel of my Collection. Odessa a one year old Coastal and is unusually marked so I wanted her to have an unusual name. Asrai is my Pride and Joy(Hatchling BHP)She is named after a character in a fantasy novel called Sun Runners. It also has another meaning, but that gets into my Spiritual Beliefs so I wont go there lol


----------



## Snowman (Mar 30, 2014)

Most of my snakes don't have names. The first one I ever got does and is still with me. The rest are just whatever they are. Eg, female night tiger etc. I don't really need to explain which female of why species very often. If I do I just refer to its location in the reptile room.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 30, 2014)

I named my snakes as I would name my kids. No real reason behind the names. My method was to just look at the snake and think of a name, and if it suited them, there it was. I found a few names I liked a lot more than the names they have, but couldnt see them having a name like that (the name didnt suit their personality maybe? I dont know!)

First is Amity, and although Amity actually means 'Friendship', it reminds me of Amityville horror, and the Amity affliction.. Since Amity is really a weird/quirky snake, I thought it sorta suited. Also, I didn't pick Amity.. my partner did  I agreed though.

Next is Aviah (pronounced Ah-vee-Ah) I found it to be a really pretty, exotic name, but at the same time didn't sound too innocent. Since Aviah comes off as a bit intimidating to pretty much everyone, including myself when I first got her, but at the same time her patterns were just beautiful, I thought it suited... a beautiful snake with an edgy attitude? I don't know 

This was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, but hopefully you can understand it still? haha.

- - - Updated - - -

Whoops, almost forgot Sahara..
I named her Sahara because she has really dominant orange colors on her belly and hardly has any white... so she reminded me of the Sahara desert


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 30, 2014)

I only have one snake at the moment, his name is Caine and he is a Jungle python. He is covered in quirky markings, but about one third of the way down his body from his head is a letter C shape. At the time I named him, he would strike anything and everything that moved. I expected this habit to continue on through to adulthood as Jungles are considered the more aggressive of the morelia subspecies. Caine rhymed with pain - a bite from an adult carpet python would likely hurt - and so the name stuck. As if out of spite for my name choice, he is the calmest snake in the house.

When I get my Darwin python, I'll likely name her something with five letters as all of my reptiles have five letter names.

My sister and her boyfriend have snakes too, but I'm not too sure why they named them what they did. They are named Jancsi Lee and Link. Jancsi, as I tend to call him, is a Darwin python. Link is a Jungle python. Caine and Link are Brothers, although Link is more prone to skittish behaviour.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 30, 2014)

Ours all have names. The ones that we have purchased as pairs we have named as famous couples: Boris and Natasha, Romeo and Juliet, Tarzan and Jane (yes, they are jungles lol). The two Darwins we recently purchased from Jinjajoe are both females, so they became Thelma and Louise.
There is no right and wrong. Some people give their snakes codes, some just know them from what species they are, and some give their snakes names, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2014)

I named my carpet python Shag.

Most of my other snakes weren't named by me, and I kept the names they'd been previously given.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 30, 2014)

The file snake is called X (pretty obvious)

The Alb Darwin is called Ess because I picked him as an egg and it was marked with the letter S.

My female Darwin was called Sweetie because that's what she is.

The BHP is called Azzi, dont know why, Darlyn named him.


----------



## Becceles (Mar 30, 2014)

I've just chosen names that struck my fancy when I saw them, and that match personality. My wheat belt stimmie was my first snake and I called him Samson, because I've always liked the name but it's not something I would call my human child when I have one. I also had the thought that one day I might get him a Delilah. My N. amyae I called Gremlin, because she looks like a gremlin and it suits her personality perfectly, although I more often refer to her as Grumblebum. My GTP hatchling is called Balthazar because when I was looking for a name it stood out and it's something grand like he will be when adult, and if "he" is in fact a "she" it will become Zara. In my family names have always been chosen to suit personality and appearance.


----------



## spud_meister (Mar 30, 2014)

My Children's is called Kirby, that's what the pet shop named him. My Tree Snake is called Kermette (the frog eater), I was going to call it Kermit, but it turned out to be a girls, so I made the name effeminate.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 30, 2014)

Spector for my woma is short for inspector, because she explores and susses things out alot.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 30, 2014)

I have an Olive named Norman. As in Bates. He likes to lull you into a false sense of security, then try to kill you. All the time.
Alf, the MD, is so named after the character from the Home and Away voice over parodies, as he's tried to bite my face off on several occasions.
My beautiful big Olive girl is called Syrup, as when her previous owners got her, the box she came in smelled like maple syrup, so they called her Maple. I didn't like the name Maple, so changed it to Syrup. 

All the others have names, they just don't have stories behind them.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 30, 2014)

I had already planned a name for my wome before I got her. I was going to call her amber(with the colours) but she just didn't seem like an amber. Within about a week I thought my girl needed a name that had to do with coffee cos of her colours. I was calling her latte for afew days but it didn't suit her at all. Then one night laying in bed I was just thinking of the names of different kinds/brands of coffee and hot chocolate and then i thought of moccona. It suited her immediately in my mind so I started calling her that the next day and i am still calling her that now.


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 31, 2014)

My Stimson is called Furball because the furballs (small fluffy animals) go on the inside


----------



## Amynickid (Mar 31, 2014)

First is Amity, and although Amity actually means 'Friendship', it reminds me of Amityville horror, and the Amity affliction.. Since Amity is really a weird/quirky snake, I thought it sorta suited. Also, I didn't pick Amity.. my partner did  I agreed though.

i was gunna name anarcy amity after taa as well. but sometimes he is not so friendly. that band saved my life. me n my ex loved the band :L


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 31, 2014)

My yearling jungle is called kakashka. 
Kakashka in russian translates to piece of poo. 
Because when I first got her, she was feisty and carried on like a little piece of poo lol. 
She has gotten much better now with age though haha.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 31, 2014)

First thing that comes into my head. I usually don't bother to use them though and just use the common names i.e feeding the stimsons, changing the darwins water. I don't feel so attached to them that they need names.


----------



## Sarahthebanana (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a bredli named Clara, after Clara Oswald in Doctor Who.
I also have a blonde spotted python named Deandra, after a youtube series called Most Popular Girls in School. In this series there is a character of the name Deandra who gets her arms ripped off… the naming of my snake became a joke with my friends, due to the pythons lack of arms.


----------



## MR_BALMAIN69 (Apr 1, 2014)

My first snake a coastal escaped thru the the plug hole in my tank , when he came home he had one eye missing so I called him one eyes.
My second coastal I called two eyes , why ? Because he had two eyes.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 1, 2014)

Our Stimmie is named Earle because we brought him home in our El Camino, if you've seen the show you'll know what i mean.
My 4yr old Bredli girl is Shiela because she's a bonza Aussie redheaded shiela.
My young Bredli girl is Alice, because that's where she's from & my Jungle Is Jim.


----------



## MissDangerous (Apr 1, 2014)

Called our little Darwin Ares, after the god of war. He was crazy feisty. The breeder had both his parents out so we could meet them, and while the other girl was holding him, Ares struck at his father who is fully grown. I can't even count how many bites I copped on the first day when moving him between his travel tub and new enclosure. Poor thing must have felt so vulnerable. 

We thought he should have a name that reflected his tendency to attack anything that moved though, so Ares it was. 

After letting him settle in with no handling, and getting some consistent feeds, he is now super quiet. Doesn't strike or get cage defensive, and is quite curious to come out and explore. We don't handle much at all, and it seems to be working well for him. It's lovely to see him go from quite stressed to relaxed and calm


----------



## hulloosenator (Apr 1, 2014)

my 12 foot carpet is called - Mittens - Not going to tell you why.

A friend of mine called his Diamond - Neil - its a 70s thing if you dont know.


----------



## Fil_14 (Apr 1, 2014)

We have 3 childrens. 
One is a yearling, her name is Chrissy. She was born on Xmas day. 
The other two are hatchies, well almost 4months old now. Their names are Bettlejuice and Morf. 

When we got them, Bettlejuice was super skittish, and very active. Plus he was a little bugger to get out of his tank. The name was a bit of a joke at first, but it stuck. 
Morf was was the most super chilled lil thing. About the only time he'd be active, was when he he'd go for a climb in his tank. Perfectly calm to pick up and handle. As if he was on morphine. The name just suited him. 

But about a month ago we switched their tanks, mainly so morf could enjoy climbing in the taller tank. Something happened overnight. Because now, Morf has cage rage and just won't stop moving once he's out of his tank. And Bettlejuice is the most calm and placid little guy. All he wants to do when I get him out, is just curl up in my hand. 

I think that their personalities are just changing as they are getting older. But it doesn't stop me telling people that the tank is possessed lol. 


Fil...


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Amynickid said:


> First is Amity, and although Amity actually means 'Friendship', it reminds me of Amityville horror, and the Amity affliction.. Since Amity is really a weird/quirky snake, I thought it sorta suited. Also, I didn't pick Amity.. my partner did  I agreed though.
> 
> i was gunna name anarcy amity after taa as well. but sometimes he is not so friendly. that band saved my life. me n my ex loved the band :L



Awesome haha! My amity isn't too friendly a lot of the time either, but she's a big wuss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 2, 2014)

Panda for the panda pattern on her head, Satan because he's the devil, Striker because he used to bite, Mustard because she's yellow, Red because he's red. Princess because she's a picky little princess. Sniffles because he likes to hiss (a lot). Pretty because she's pretty. Charlie was her originally name, Hippo because he's fat as a hippo AND a hungry, hungry hippo (all the time). Olive because she's a mini olive python, Toast because he has flecks and Vegemite because she's black.

Phew, did I miss anyone? =o


----------



## crikeymate (Apr 2, 2014)

My Bredli is called, Sheldon.
After Sheldon Cooper from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## bredli97 (Apr 2, 2014)

My new Bredli is called, Tate.
It means "cheerful" 
In Native American it means "he who talks too much" ( which I find super ironic )
Also the name of a character on my favourite TV show. (American Horror Story)

Loving all the names and stories!


----------



## Speighty (Apr 2, 2014)

Names! I love names. All my babies have names course some are more creative than others lol.

Called my first Snake "Nake" cos she was a tiny little carpet python, too small and cute to be a whole "snake".

Had a "Barney" Stimson. A Charles and Charlotte Darwin, Twinkie the Albino Darwin (named after the snackfood and the giant retic of the same name and colour), Henry and Marion the Roughscales (cos Indiana Jones is afraid.of snakes), Archie the coastal jag with a butterfly on his head. Then they start getting kind of descriptive like "Red", "Stripey", "Spot & Spotette", And my hold back Stimmy "Backflip Betty" cos she flings herself out of the tub.


----------

